# On Line Archery Instructor Certification Programs



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

You must hold a Level 3 certification for 2 years to get a Level 4 NTS. USA Archery is not offering a Level 4 only a Level 4 NTS. The course is a week long. Not likely this will ever be offered on-line. 

FYI.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Must also:
Must pass a practical examination focused on the National Training System (NTS) where you describe and demonstrate in detail the steps of NTS using stretch bands for the National Head Coach.


----------



## 5 Arrow (Nov 20, 2015)

My mistake. I thought it would be obvious that the progression from Level 1 to Level 4 would be obvious. That said the next step is of course Level II. With the understanding that not all of the criteria required to Certify at each level is possible without some level physical attendance what is US Archery strategy to offer instructor training by geographic region. I live in south central Illinois and would be willing to travel say 300 miles. Checking the US Archery site I find nothing in Illinois, Indiana, or Missouri.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

I believe you can skip level 2 and go to level 3 if you pass the test.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

5arrow, Don't know how old you are but level 2, requires you to be at least 18 years old. Then to get Level 3, ONE year as an ACTIVE L2. THEN (AS SAID) 2 years as an ACTIVE L3 to get L4. And NO! there are no "on-line" classes. ONLY in resident/ attendance classes. Look here for requirements. http://www.teamusa.org/usa-archery/coaching/certification-program

Arne

PS As far as I know the ONLY level you can "skip" is L1. L2 is an "entry level" class for 18 and older folks. You don't need L1 to take L2 but all the rest have a prerequisite level AND time requirement.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Moebow said:


> PS As far as I know the ONLY level you can "skip" is L1. L2 is an "entry level" class for 18 and older folks. You don't need L1 to take L2 but all the rest have a prerequisite level AND time requirement.


We sent two guys from our club to get their level 3 a couple years ago. Pretty sure they were L1. I won't swear to it though.


----------



## 5 Arrow (Nov 20, 2015)

Moebow said:


> 5arrow, Don't know how old you are but level 2, requires you to be at least 18 years old. Then to get Level 3, ONE year as an ACTIVE L2. THEN (AS SAID) 2 years as an ACTIVE L3 to get L4. And NO! there are no "on-line" classes. ONLY in resident/ attendance classes. Look here for requirements. http://www.teamusa.org/usa-archery/coaching/certification-program
> 
> Arne
> 
> PS As far as I know the ONLY level you can "skip" is L1. L2 is an "entry level" class for 18 and older folks. You don't need L1 to take L2 but all the rest have a prerequisite level AND time requirement.


I have been a lifelong archer. My immediate interest is part of my retirement planning which will happen in 4 years. I was actively involved as a coach in a JOAD program several years ago and absolutely looked forward to Saturday morning classes.
What I would like to do is work part time as an archery coach during retirement. I have a good deal of involvement in FITA archery and spent a lot of time studying the BEST system. Although I don't necessarily follow NTS completely in my shot set I do feel that a consistent training method bases on biomechanics is a sound pedagogy. Having the time and being connected to a structured Archery program will I am thinking give me the tools needed to introduce a larger group of people to archery than I otherwise would be able to do. Recoup of training costs would also be quite nice.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Try to do a search by State on USAA website, coach locator. Maybe you can find a current L3 who may be able to conduct a class for you.

I have held classes when I get a group of folks who are interested.


----------



## 5 Arrow (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you XForce Girl. I have done as you have suggested and actually now have several options from which to choose from.

Good Shooting.


----------

